# Asian vs european faces



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 9, 2020)

I was looking at pics of asians and I realised how dominant their face is around the cheekbone/Eye area, because their lower maxilla is recessed giving them a flat pancake face. 

Whereas with attractive White guys, their face is dominant around the jaw/lower maxilla with a strong chin. Barrett, Max Henhappel look weird/uncanny and asian because their bone structure is so dominant around the Eye/cheekbones. When the lower maxilla is forward, it stretches out the tissue around the cheeks giving you a leaner face. 

In South Korea, paranasal augmentation is also referred to as "aristocrat surgery" because it makes you look higher class. https://eng.grandsurgery.com/aristocrat-surgery/

Does this prove the importance of a forward mandible and lower maxilla and the importance of BSSO/high lefort 1 with jaw augmentation

Cheekbone/Eye-centered with a recessed lower face







Strong lower half of the faces:


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I was looking at pics of asians and I realised how dominant their face is around the cheekbone/Eye area, because their lower maxilla is recessed giving them a flat face.
> 
> Whereas with attractive White guys, their face is dominant around the jaw/lower maxilla with a strong chin. Barrett, Max Henhappel look weird/uncanny and asian because their bone structure is so dominant around the Eye/cheekbones.
> 
> ...


Lower third is probably the most important thing, but the problem is even Asians who have a decent lower third do not necessarily avoid the dreaded neutony, and neutony is what kills face for Asian males, and makes it for Asian females


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 9, 2020)

does a more forward lowrr maxilla lean our face even if the upper maxilla is not?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 9, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> Lower third is probably the most important thing, but the problem is even Asians who have a decent lower third do not necessarily avoid the dreaded neutony, and neutony is what kills face for Asian males, and makes it for Asian females


What do you Think causes the neoteny of asians? Is it the recessed maxilla?


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 9, 2020)

Lol. average white guy looks nothing like the white guys you posted.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 9, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> Lol. average white guy looks nothing like the white guys you posted.


Well the average White guy is an ugly twink, but at least attractive White guys have those traits.


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Well the average White guy is an ugly twink, but at least attractive White guys have those traits.


attractive asian guys do too... I don't get your point


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 9, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> Lol. average white guy looks nothing like the white guys you posted.


White guys are too obsessed over here. Sure they’re more likeley to be high psl than Asians but it’s stupid to think all euros will be attractive


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 9, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> attractive asian guys do too... I don't get your point


Post one with a good maxilla as an example.

What I meant with the post is to contrast the flat face that asians have (because recessed maxilla with strong cheekbones) with the forward maxilla/jaw of attractive guys.


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 9, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> White guys are too obsessed over here. Sure they’re more likeley to be high psl than Asians but it’s stupid to think all euros will be attractive


Agreed, but still, 5% if white guys are genetically attractive, Vs 0.000001% of curries or rice, which means whites are infinitely more likely to be attractive through a random walk


Time Travel said:


> attractive asian guys do too... I don't get your point


You are correct, but average Asian guys, even living in a city like Shanghai or Singapore, not counting models or actors, you will see 1 every 6 -8 weeks, in a city like Chicago, barcelona, Sydney, Cape town you will see 2-3 attractive white guys a day just going about your business


----------



## reptiles (Mar 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I was looking at pics of asians and I realised how dominant their face is around the cheekbone/Eye area, because their lower maxilla is recessed giving them a flat pancake face.
> 
> Whereas with attractive White guys, their face is dominant around the jaw/lower maxilla with a strong chin. Barrett, Max Henhappel look weird/uncanny and asian because their bone structure is so dominant around the Eye/cheekbones. When the lower maxilla is forward, it stretches out the tissue around the cheeks giving you a leaner face.
> 
> ...





Can u see before and afters


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Mar 9, 2020)

She looked way better before


----------



## reptiles (Mar 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Post one with a good maxilla as an example.
> 
> What I meant with the post is to contrast the flat face that asians have (because recessed maxilla with strong cheekbones) with the forward maxilla/jaw of attractive guys.





Isnt this fixable also giga brutal race 💊


----------



## kuroro (Mar 11, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Post one with a good maxilla as an example.
> 
> What I meant with the post is to contrast the flat face that asians have (because recessed maxilla with strong cheekbones) with the forward maxilla/jaw of attractive guys.


This


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 12, 2020)

kuroro said:


> This


Good example but he has a weak mandible giving him a "weak" look


----------



## kuroro (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Good example but he has a weak mandible giving him a "weak" look


Looks slayer to me


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 12, 2020)

kuroro said:


> Looks slayer to me


Difficult to judge from that angle with mouth open, post front


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 12, 2020)

All white women have yellow fever nowadays yet people on looksmax keep coping.


----------



## hebbewem (Mar 12, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> All white women have yellow fever nowadays yet people on looksmax keep coping.


No women have yellow fever


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 12, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> No women have yellow fever


You probably don't live in the west then...


----------



## hebbewem (Mar 12, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> You probably don't live in the west then...


I live in sweden .and women only go for swedish and immigrants that isent asian or currie


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Limbo (Mar 12, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> All white women have yellow fever nowadays yet people on looksmax keep coping.




Eet ees what eet eees


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 12, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> I live in sweden .and women only go for swedish and immigrants that isent asian or currie


Yea I wasn't talking about BBC worshipping Swedes. That's a whole other story.


----------



## kuroro (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Difficult to judge from that angle with mouth open, post front


.


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Mar 12, 2020)

nice cherrypicked pics. You picked the most mongoloid looking neanderthal asians and the chaddest of white giga chads. If I did the same thing but in reverse for races look how skewed your theory looks.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Strong lower half of the faces:


cherrypicking anyway, average european man looks like shit lol. literally cherrypicking chads does nothing for your case, shit thread


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Mar 12, 2020)

kuroro said:


> .



mirin that thick neck


----------



## reptiles (Mar 12, 2020)

PurplePaintBox said:


> nice cherrypicked pics. You picked the most mongoloid looking neanderthal asians and the chaddest of white giga chads. If I did the same thing but in reverse for races look how skewed your theory looks.
> 
> View attachment 304832
> 
> ...





Didn't know asians had moggers like this


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Mar 12, 2020)

On average asians have wider stronger jaws then whites but whites prob got better chin projection and more foward maxilla


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Mar 12, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> On average asians have wider stronger jaws then whites but whites prob got better chin projection and more foward maxilla



Thats the general consensus for both races. Because a forward maxilla and lengthy mandible are both euro-centric traits, a white chad is much more common than an asian chad. White people as a result have a higher chance of inhering mogger genes from their parents than asian people as a result, but if an asian somehow is born with every right gene and gets the best genetic recombination possible for height, maxilla, facial features, proportions, and generally the phenotype - if all goes right - an asian mogger is born very rarely so.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 12, 2020)

There are no asian chads. Asians are just too skinny, feminine and the guys posted here look like girls


----------



## Effortless (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Post one with a good maxilla as an example.
> 
> What I meant with the post is to contrast the flat face that asians have (because recessed maxilla with strong cheekbones) with the forward maxilla/jaw of attractive guys.








Pics of me with white people


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Mar 12, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Pics of me with white people




that guy just looks like a gymmaxed asian normie. jfl at saying hes an asian chad.


----------



## Effortless (Mar 12, 2020)

PurplePaintBox said:


> that guy just looks like a gymmaxed asian normie. jfl at saying hes an asian chad.



"Post one with a good maxilla as an example. "

I never said Chad.


----------



## kuroro (Mar 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> There are no asian chads. Asians are just too skinny, feminine and the guys posted here look like girls


Cope


----------



## reptiles (Mar 12, 2020)

kuroro said:


> Cope





Japanese ?


kuroro said:


> Looks slayer to me





Shit example for a chang..






Better and more sexy in terms of sex appeal.


----------

